# Simple Dado Jig



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey all,

Some time ago I was reading a magazine and came across a really simple jig to use for making dados with a router. I generally use a stack dado blade in my TS but wanted to start getting used to using the router instead. For the life of me I can't seem to locate the article. It's really a simple jig. Do any of you know what I am referring to?

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are many*

I like this one since you exactly match the thickness of the wood. It uses a 1" guide bushing, others use the base of the router.  bill
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/routing/exact-width-dado-jig/
router base jig:
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/204/adjustabledadojig.pdf


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Try my shopmade jig that you can make. I've used this type for many years and its fast and accurate.












 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I like this one since you exactly match the thickness of the wood. It uses a 1" guide bushing, others use the base of the router.  bill
> http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/routing/exact-width-dado-jig/
> router base jig:
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/204/adjustabledadojig.pdf


Hey Bill,

Thank you so much. Not the one I was thinking of but I like these better actually. Once my seemingly endless cabinet build project is done, I'll be making these.

Thank you again sir....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Try my shopmade jig that you can make. I've used this type for many years and its fast and accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey C-man

I think that one is very close to what I saw. Thank you very much. Between this one and what Bill sent I should be set. 

Again I very much appreciate your help.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey C-man
> 
> I think that one is very close to what I saw. Thank you very much. Between this one and what Bill sent I should be set.
> 
> Again I very much appreciate your help.


I built the one that utilizes bushings. Mainly because you can use any router with any size base plate. After looking at cabinetmans jig though, I put it on my list to rebuild, still using the bushings but incorporating his clamping system. :thumbsup:


----------

